# Agh



## Tim R (Dec 9, 2013)

Looking fore some AGH to buy in east texas aria around crockett lufkin aria


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

DITTO,at the right price, in southeaster Indiana.


Wade


----------



## Daryll in NW FLA (May 10, 2002)

OK, got to ask what is Agh?


----------



## 1shotwade (Jul 9, 2013)

American Guinea Hog . Supposed to be a small lard breed hog. I'm just learning enough to know I want to raise them once.


Wade


----------



## Daryll in NW FLA (May 10, 2002)

Thanks, I googled it and it looked like you were looking for a hot girl! :>)


----------



## Homesteader at Heart (Aug 11, 2003)

Tim R, if you find any please let me know. I live in the Lufkin area and would like to see one.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

I, too, am looking for large guinea pigs...in Virginia area.

(Want a 2+ pound hedgehog from Europe ... not pygmy ... and seems may not be able to get these.)


----------



## Tango (Aug 19, 2002)

Saw some on Craigslist for $40 in Jackson, TN area if anyone in mid tennessee is looking.


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

We've got some. My neighbor is a little pig-heavy right now. $1 a lb with piglets that are probably 30-40# or so... Or more... Tippecanoe County, Indiana...


----------



## Gailann Schrader (May 10, 2002)

Um.... These are American Guinea Hogs... not hedgies or guinea pigs...


----------

